# Locked out of Windows CE 6.0



## nateb

My niece has an EPC netbook, which runs Microsoft CE 6.0. She decided to put a login password on the computer, and she has since forgotten her password. The computer loads up and goes to the login screen, waiting for the password. None of the function keys appear to do anything. This computer came with practically no documentation and I have no experience with Windows CE. I have been attempting to unlock it for her. I have attempted to hard reset the computer, but nothing is working so far. I have completely taken the computer apart, disconnecting everything and it never actually resets. All I want to do is restore the computer to the factory settings. She has nothing on there which needs to be salvaged, she only wants to use it again to play on the net. Here are the basic specs on the netbook:


Specifications

CPU VIA VT8500 300 MHz CPU 
Operation system Win CE 6.0 
Memory 128MB DDR2 
Storage Device 2GB NAND Flash 
LCD Size 7" PANEL 
LCD Resolution 800*480 
LAN 10/100M Ethernet Access 
WIFI 802.11b/g 
USB Port USB*3 
Card Port SD CARD 


So, if anyone knows how to bypass this login screen on Windows CE, or how to restore a Windows CE device to its original factory settings, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Apparently you didn't have a look at our rules before you posted. If you had you would have seen that we can't help with getting into a computer with bypassing the login screen.

Cheers!


----------

